# [SOLVED] M2N-E SLI USB Audio c-media cm6501 STATIC



## panonoobis (Oct 21, 2011)

Hay all.

This is my first post here so first of, HELLO :wave:all members of techsupportforum. I hope some of u would spere some neurons for my question..

I have a strage problem with my USB Audio "c-media cm6501" on a M2N-E SLI mobo.

sometimes my audio just jumps to horible static. it hapents for no reason.
so i testet the drivers in windows 7 x64 but there ok. when i boot up my debian OS its the same problem "STATIC" so this rules out a driver problem.

i ones had this problem before, I thought it was broken hardware so it put in a PCI audio card and disabled it in the BIOS and whent on with my life. after a while i removed the pci card an jakt it back in the onboard audio. and it WORKT agean the STATIC was gone. 

and today the problem is BACK.
so what i did.

--checked the driver's linux and windows 
--bios UPDATE to latest revision 
--checkt BIOS settings 
--turnt usb audio on and off in the bios 
--cleant the audio jack's 

but stil have the problem. my pci audio card is bricked so can't use that anymore.

does someone have a tip on how to fix this????:4-dontkno


----------



## panonoobis (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: M2N-E SLI USB Audio c-media cm6501 STATIC*

......edit......
i did a DPC latency check and its in the green +- 200us
......edit......


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: M2N-E SLI USB Audio c-media cm6501 STATIC*

Clarification. 

Are you using a USB sound card or the onboard audio? Unless I'm mistaken, the Asus M2N boards (at least my Asus M2N-Sli Deluxe) had a Realtek audio chipset.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: M2N-E SLI USB Audio c-media cm6501 STATIC*

Onboard is a ADI 1988 chipset.

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS M2N-E


----------



## panonoobis (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: M2N-E SLI USB Audio c-media cm6501 STATIC*

hay all .


its a onboard C-Media Superior Quality Audio 7.1 channel ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS M2N-E SLI
i just got me a new pci audio card for 10 euro's so its all ok now but i find it still strage. :laugh:


----------

